# Any one had any luck breeding Dimond Spilos?



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I found a topic once about them breeding on the roots of a hydra plant.... I have set up a tank with heavy dense plants, fake, and real.... For some reason these fish are a seek and destroy type fish.. Much more violent when put together than my golds.... But that may be because they have been solitay there whole time in the States.....I'm gonna put in hundreds of rosie fish.. and possibly a dividers..... Damn.. these fish are really hard to get to shoal... I got 3 in a hundred gallon talk... kinda dirty low PH... I figured I will keep them in this envoronment for 2 weeks, and then simualte the beginning of the rainy season... Any advice would be appreciated..... I think I should have raised them like my golds from dime size... These fish really don't want to be together...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have pics of your "diamond" spilos? I dont think that I know what you are exactly talking about. I have 10 gold spilos in a tank hopefully they breed in the future. I am just stumped as to what you are refering to as "diamond spilos". Post some pics asap.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This maybe the article he is citing. Also found in this forum:

Breeding S. spilopleura


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I sure do... They aren't the best.. I am purchasing a new Camera Friday... I am applying the Scientific Method to all my piranha experiments....Any this is a wonderful fish... But they are a different as night and day... This one you see is very mild and timmid... A hearty eater... I have another who is just an mean as @#[email protected]#$..... I am having a real hard time with these to together... I don't think there is an accurate way to sex them.... I don't know it if is territorial, male dominance , or just mean.... I wish I have five more of this species.. So I could rotate the fish around, and make the most peaceful colony... But I only have 3...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nice S. spilopleura CF. What exactly is your _scientific method_ in your pirana experiments? I am curious.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I haven't experiemented with my Piraya because they are on the boarder of black, and clearwater.. I don't know much about the white, and clear water biotopes.. I have created a hypothesis.. Not entirely mine... It is all based off readings, and internet sights... I am no professional in Piranhas... We won't talk about my gold and redbelly school, but I created the same environment I did 2 weeks ago, and activity is identical...
With my hypothesis.. I will attempt to create a blackwater biotope from the Winter Months... leading into the Spring.... I would rather not post exactly what I am doing with my water now... This is my experiment... All I can say is I am using 3 different kinds of acid, along with some amino acids; <such as L-Lysine>.. I have also read of the possibility of black pirnahas producing a phermone that inhibits fin nipping. There is so much B.S on the internet for piranha I don't know what to belive. I will be placing a video camera on a tripod, to record activity when I am @ work..... From what I have read... Spilos are really hard to breed. That is one of the reasons I don't think my golds are spilopleura... They adapt to many different piranha situations, and aren't to agressive after about a week. This is the reason I asked you to help identify my Golds.. I have looked into what you said about the adipose fin... I don't have the time to take this in college, and it is out of my major.. But my hobbie has turned into an obsession... I have a great desire to breed various serrasalmus..... And not for money... Just to know that every species of Piranha I have, I am capible of breeding would make me very happy. Notice my screen name. serasalmus_collector.. not serrasalmus_wholesaler.. I spent over a year searching, and buying every kind of piranha... Just for these experiments... I am sorry If I went over board on my Reds, and golds... But that was my first spawn, and it really excited me... Looks like spawn #2 is occuring in the same tank.. I think if I can get this to happen under the same condidtion 2 more times.. I will give the fish a break and try in the winter. It is spring of the year hear.. Perhaps atmospheric pressure changes have caused this spawn.. and nothing I did... I am taking this into considerations.. I will rest after 4 spawns, and see If I can duplicate it again in the Winter months.. Any information you have on spilopleura breeding I would greatly appreciate. Have you heard of the fin nip inhibiting phermone??? I don't think it is true but I may look into it..... It's not like I can set up a fractional distillation unite, and examine everything in the water... At times I wish I could....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 28 2003, 12:18 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well I haven't experiemented with my Piraya because they are on the boarder of black, and clearwater.. I don't know much about the white, and clear water biotopes.. I have created a hypothesis.. Not entirely mine... It is all based off readings, and internet sights... I am no professional in Piranhas... We won't talk about my gold and redbelly school, but I created the same environment I did 2 weeks ago, and activity is identical...
> With my hypothesis.. I will attempt to create a blackwater biotope from the Winter Months... leading into the Spring.... I would rather not post exactly what I am doing with my water now... This is my experiment... All I can say is I am using 3 different kinds of acid, along with some amino acids; .. I have also read of the possibility of black pirnahas producing a phermone that inhibits fin nipping. There is so much B.S on the internet for piranha I don't know what to belive. I will be placing a video camera on a tripod, to record activity when I am @ work..... From what I have read... Spilos are really hard to breed. That is one of the reasons I don't think my golds are spilopleura... They adapt to many different piranha situations, and aren't to agressive after about a week. This is the reason I asked you to help identify my Golds.. I have looked into what you said about the adipose fin... I don't have the time to take this in college, and it is out of my major.. But my hobbie has turned into an obsession... I have a great desire to breed various serrasalmus..... And not for money... Just to know that every species of Piranha I have, I am capible of breeding would make me very happy. Notice my screen name. serasalmus_collector.. not serrasalmus_wholesaler.. I spent over a year searching, and buying every kind of piranha... Just for these experiments... I am sorry If I went over board on my Reds, and golds... But that was my first spawn, and it really excited me... Looks like spawn #2 is occuring in the same tank.. I think if I can get this to happen under the same condidtion 2 more times.. I will give the fish a break and try in the winter. It is spring of the year hear.. Perhaps atmospheric pressure changes have caused this spawn.. and nothing I did... I am taking this into considerations.. I will rest after 4 spawns, and see If I can duplicate it again in the Winter months.. Any information you have on spilopleura breeding I would greatly appreciate. Have you heard of the fin nip inhibiting phermone??? I don't think it is true but I may look into it..... It's not like I can set up a fractional distillation unite, and examine everything in the water... At times I wish I could....


I don't believe any advice, professional or otherwise would be much use to you. Enjoy your experiments. And good luck.



> I have looked into what you said about the adipose fin... I don't have the time to take this in college, and it is out of my major..


My entire point exactly on these types of issues where advice and knowledge is given then none of it taken.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> From what I have read... Spilos are really hard to breed. That is one of the reasons I don't think my golds are spilopleura...


Not true, people have had very good luck breeding them and they have been doing so for a long time now.


----------

